# HammerTime Rig trip Saturday/Sunday



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Left the dock at around noon Saturday for the long trek to the rigs. Had a 5 man crew with my son Ross, Scott (Lite Catch), Rich (Reel Crazy), Jim and myself. Hit a few spots on the way out. First stop looked good on bottom machine lit up like a Christmas tree, but couldn't get bait/lures or our catch past the huge baracudas looking for an easy meal! Oh well, we hit a couple other spots in hopes of some Scamp, which did not cooperate, several throw back AJ's and 2 keeper AJ's in the box, not a bad start. 

Got to the Marlin rig a little before sunset and as soon as we idled down saw Yellow Fin working some bait...fish were skying completely out of water. Ross grabbed a spinning rod with a top water plug, made a perfect cast and there was an instant EXPLOSION, FISH ON!!! Took a little time to get the fish tothe boat on the light tackle but Ross did a great job working the fish and Scott decided to show us how NOT to gaff a fish but eventually we got him in the box! oke

We started chunking and jigging, picked up some Blackfin, Ross hooked another YF on top water, couldn't get the fish turned and lost herin the rig. Boated two more YF on chunks then the dolphin showed up and fishing shut down. Dolphin were eating full size Black Fin we had hooked up, pull in nothing but a head. Fought that for a while and decided to head to Ram Powell. Several boats already at RP,plenty of bait but no tuna for us. Hit the Marlin again hoping the dolphin had moved on, which they did, but no more YF. I think it was around 1:00 - 1:30 Sunday morning,everyone a bit worn out, fish weren't cooperating, so we headed in. Long rough ride, with what I'm calling 2'-5' seas, stirred up like a washing machine!!! Got home around 4:30 a.m Sunday.

Ended up with 3 Yellow Fin, one @ 50lbs, one @ 60 lbs, one @ 66 lbs: two keeper AJ's, one small king, and 4 blackfin in the box.

Good trip with a great crew. Oh yea, almost forgot....2nd YF was a bit "green" when Scott put the steel to him, heard Scott screaming like a drunk sailor, I turned around to see nothing but the label on his Levis and the bottom of his tennis shoes!!! Luckily we wereable to grab him in time to stay in the boat and get the tuna in the box! Got some mileage out of that little episode.

It's a long hard trip to the rigs, but worth the effort. If you get an opportunity to go, jump on it. The tuna are here and man do they eat good!!! Blackened some Sunday evening and it was a wonderful meal!!

Here's the proof/pics:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hOT dANG MAN!!!:clap

Didnt know you could pull a YF in with a spinning rod! Course...Ross ain't your average everyday fisherman though!

Next time you got room on one of them trips...give me a call Wayne-O, would love to head out with you guys. Course with my poor rod &Reel skills, I'd probally need you to hook it up for me and hand it off to let me reel it in like you did the jack crevalle after about 40 casting attempts by me.:doh

Thanx for the blacks! And them "scraps" of YF tasted great!:letsdrink


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Wayne, you went a little nice on me!! that fish almost pulled me out of the boat twice!! i have spearfished, gaffed, tail roped, tail grabbed, netted and free gaffed a cuda, and have never been disrespected by a fish of any sorts like that one did!! man, that was just wrong!!:hotsun


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and pictures. thanks for sharing...gotta do a rig trip one of these days...sounds like a lotta fun...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job guys!!!:clap


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job.. glad to hear the YF are there!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish guys:toast On a side note,Wayne you ain't fixed the fire escape ladder yet?


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan,

Actually that is the "new and improved" ladder you see on the left side of the photo. Custom made for all my challenged friends that may not be quite as mobile and agile as they once were!!! Based on Scotts gaffing highlights from the trip I better get an elevator for him!! 

WayneO


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey!!,, i didn't loose a fish!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't even notice the ladder....still think a trampoline at the bottom would be a good idea.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wayne O 

Had a good time, and yeah we should have had at least a couple more fish in the box.. i had 1 if not 2 keepers on diamond jigs, and someday perhaps i will learna bit more patience instead of cranking down the drag and bending 4x hooks..

Man what a sight seein scott go head over heels.. for a second i thought he was gonna go swimmin after that fish.. 

Anyways i had a great time on the water.... I can say that now that im mostly recovered from the 3-4 hour ass whippin we got coming back... 

rich


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *WayneO (11/12/2007)*Dan,
> 
> Actually that is the "new and improved" ladder you see on the left side of the photo. Custom made for all my challenged friends that may not be quite as mobile and agile as they once were!!! Based on Scotts gaffing highlights from the trip I better get an elevator for him!!
> 
> WayneO


Now thats funny right there


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys. 



And Scot, at least you didn't end it like this.........


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (11/12/2007)*Dang Wayne, you went a little nice on me!! that fish almost pulled me out of the boat twice!! i have spearfished, gaffed, tail roped, tail grabbed, netted and free gaffed a cuda, and have never been disrespected by a fish of any sorts like that one did!! man, that was just wrong!!:hotsun




Scott - Great report and effort over the Sat Sun waves. Mark got his bell rung and ass kicked by a number of the brutes we brought to the boat. Honest it looked like a mosh pit gone wrong with our crew a couple times - but God what a blast!! :letsparty



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report guys, sounds like fun.


----------



## my fish (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice WanyeO, Scott, Rich and the rest of the crew.. Man, I should have come over and got on that trip with you guys.. Keep them coming and enjoy the Sashimi!!!

Tarus


----------



## Midnight Run 1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job guys, I am jealous. Nice looking Tuna.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

\looked like a mosh pit gone wrong with our crew a couple times - but God what a blast!! :letsparty

:mmmbeer
Stressless[/quote]

that's why you need to call me next time...:doh


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job, way to extend the season. :clap

MScontender


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report Wayne!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys!!!


Mike


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report Wayne, I gotta get back down there soon. I would have loved to have seen Scott getting a whoopin by that one.oke


----------

